
Show HN: Hotkeys for Multi-Column Page-Up/down for Tweetdeck on Firefox Quantum - spenvo
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/walkback-for-tweetdeck-on-firefox-quantum
======
spenvo
Originally wrote this simple extension for Chrome three years ago. Firefox
Quantum handles resource intensive apps like Tweetdeck better than Chrome now,
so I improved it, and then ported it to over.

Walkback makes Tweetdeck better by 1.) adding hotkeys 2.) letting you hide the
sidebar, freeing up more space for tweets.

Hotkeys let you page-up/page-down all the columns at once, making it much
easier to hunt for tweets.

